# one of my bottle cabinets



## Ohiosulator (Mar 17, 2013)

Thought I would share one of my bottle cabinets with some glistening flasks.


 Hope you all enjoy as much as I do!


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Some nice looking flasks in there...[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 18, 2013)

You missed a few in your pics?  Please share them.

 PL


----------



## sandchip (Mar 18, 2013)

A few seem to be a little camera shy, but what I can see look great.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2013)

Great looking!!,my kind of collection,just about all the areas of the glass producing states from the early to mid 1800s represented.


----------

